# Der PC ist tot? Von wegen! PC-exklusive Spiele-Highlights 2012 und 2013, auf die ihr euch freuen könnt



## TheKhoaNguyen (7. Februar 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Der PC ist tot? Von wegen! PC-exklusive Spiele-Highlights 2012 und 2013, auf die ihr euch freuen könnt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Der PC ist tot? Von wegen! PC-exklusive Spiele-Highlights 2012 und 2013, auf die ihr euch freuen könnt


----------



## DrProof (7. Februar 2012)

Also die Einzigen, die über den Tot vom PC reden, sind immer die PC Games oder Gamestar, oder etc. Konsorten... Ich hab noch nie in der c`t, oder auf heise gelesen, dass der PC sterben soll, geschweige denn von einem User... Die regen sich dann nur untereinander darüber auf wie doof die Aussage ist...


----------



## Tenograd (7. Februar 2012)

Diablo 3 wird wohl auch für Konsolen erscheinen, denn es gibt wohl kein Spiel, für das Blizzard sonst Konsolen Entwickler brauchen sollte.
Bei Dota 2 wäre ich mir auch nicht so sicher, schließlich ist zurzeit jedes aktuelle Valve Game auch für Konsolen erhältlich.
Auf C&C Genarals 2 freue ich mich aber trotzdem, auch wenn es noch ein Jahr hin ist.


----------



## N7ghty (7. Februar 2012)

Tenograd schrieb:


> Diablo 3 wird wohl auch für Konsolen erscheinen, denn es gibt wohl kein Spiel, für das Blizzard sonst Konsolen Entwickler brauchen sollte.
> Bei Dota 2 wäre ich mir auch nicht so sicher, schließlich ist zurzeit jedes aktuelle Valve Game auch für Konsolen erhältlich.
> Auf C&C Genarals 2 freue ich mich aber trotzdem, auch wenn es noch ein Jahr hin ist.


 Dota 2 für Konsolen? Wie willste das denn umsetzen? o.O


----------



## Jaykel (7. Februar 2012)

Also Diablo 3 ist schon geeignet für die Konsole, Dota2 ist aber wohl kaum machbar, zwar steuert man nur einen Helden, aber die genaue Steuerung und Zielsetzung ist durch ein Gamepad schlicht nicht gegeben, die vor allem erfahrene Spieler wie auch Profis brauchen.
Generell sind Strategiespiele praktisch ein PC-only Genre und das wird sich auch nicht ändern.

Mal abwarten wie sich CS:GO spielt, vor allem wenn Konsoleros gegen PCler antreten. Ich kann nachvollziehen, dass viele Leute mittlerweile Ego-Shooter auf der Konsolen spielen, aber die Feinsteuerung ist mit Maus/Tastatur einfach besser, der Spielspaß dagegen gleich.

Daedalic Entertainment sollte ihre Adventures ins Englische übersetzen, vielleicht gelingt ihnen dann ein Erfolg wie Monkey Island, verdient hätten sie es.


----------



## Enisra (7. Februar 2012)

DrProof schrieb:


> Also die Einzigen, die über den Tot vom PC reden, sind immer die PC Games oder Gamestar, oder etc. Konsorten... Ich hab noch nie in der c`t, oder auf heise gelesen, dass der PC sterben soll, geschweige denn von einem User... Die regen sich dann nur untereinander darüber auf wie doof die Aussage ist...


 
Schon mal Gameone gesehen?
Oder den Play3-Schergen zugehört?

Die meinen auch alle Naselang dass der PC tot wär, nur leider das als mit Argumenten die so mindestens 7 Jahre alt sind und damit so aktuell wie ihre Konsolen


----------



## JeremyClarkson (7. Februar 2012)

Soweit ich weiß ist Project C.A.R.S. von den Slightly Mad Studios auch ein reines PC-Spiel. Und es soll auch dieses Jahr noch erscheinen, habe ich gehört. Das fehlt also definitiv in eurer Liste!


----------



## Skaty12 (7. Februar 2012)

JeremyClarkson schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß ist Project C.A.R.S. von den Slightly Mad Studios auch ein reines PC-Spiel. Und es soll auch dieses Jahr noch erscheinen, habe ich gehört. Das fehlt also definitiv in eurer Liste!


 Jap, PC-Only. Außerdem könnte man Wargame: European Escalation noch mit rein nehmen.


----------



## CynamiteFan (7. Februar 2012)

diablo 3 erscheint auch für konsolen. ich meine macht ihr euren job nicht oder wie. ich bin nichtmal diablo fan und weiß das. ihr solltet mich informieren und nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## DiePoente (7. Februar 2012)

Bei Dota 2 ist ein Screenshot von Blizzard Dota drin 

Außerdem gehört die Mod Black Mesa noch dahin, die nur für PC erscheint.


----------



## Enisra (7. Februar 2012)

DiePoente schrieb:


> Außerdem gehört die Mod Black Mesa noch dahin, die nur für PC erscheint.


 
ja, aber das steht ja dass das die Highlights von 2012 und 2013 sind


----------



## Bonkic (7. Februar 2012)

CynamiteFan schrieb:


> diablo 3 erscheint auch für konsolen. ich meine macht ihr euren job nicht oder wie. ich bin nichtmal diablo fan und weiß das. ihr solltet mich informieren und nicht umgekehrt.


 
ist immer noch nicht angekündigt, bislang ist d3 also in der tat ein pc-exklusivtitel. 
da hast du dich offenbar schlecht informiert.


----------



## Rabowke (7. Februar 2012)

Allerdings wird sich ein Bashiok den Namen für den Entwicklungsleiter der Konsolenversion nicht ausgedacht haben. 

Aber du hast recht, wir sprechen hier nicht von einer offiziellen Ankündigung ... wobei ein Bashiok aber mehr "Insider"-Informationen besitzt als wir alle zusammen.


----------



## 5h4d0w (7. Februar 2012)

was für eine armseelige liste... minimalistische optiken, mmorpgs, item-shops, blabla

nicht ein einzig bombastisch aussehendes rpg, adventure, fps, etc.
halt mit ausnahme von command & conquer: generals 2. aber rts interessiert mich persönlich schon seit zig jahren nicht mehr... somit bleibt zumindest für mich hier nichts übrig.


----------



## knarfe1000 (7. Februar 2012)

Skaty12 schrieb:


> Jap, PC-Only. Außerdem könnte man Wargame: European Escalation noch mit rein nehmen.


 
Eher nein, CARS kommt entgegen den ersten Verlautbarungen auch für Konsolen (jedenfalls streben die Entwickler das an). Wird man wohl erst 2013 definitv wissen.


----------



## knarfe1000 (7. Februar 2012)

DiePoente schrieb:


> Bei Dota 2 ist ein Screenshot von Blizzard Dota drin
> 
> Außerdem gehört die Mod Black Mesa noch dahin, die nur für PC erscheint.



Nach Half Life 3, also frühestens 2016


----------



## Schalkmund (7. Februar 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Schon mal Gameone gesehen?
> Oder den Play3-Schergen zugehört?
> 
> Die meinen auch alle Naselang dass der PC tot wär, nur leider das als mit Argumenten die so mindestens 7 Jahre alt sind und damit so aktuell wie ihre Konsolen


 Naja bei Gameone ist es eigentlich immer nur Simon der das "der PC ist tot" Statement raushaut, Budi wiederum sieht das als StarCraft Fan ganz anders. Simon mag es ganz einfach die Community mit seinen Aussagen aufzustacheln, was meinste was da im Forum los war nach dem er in einer Gameone-Folge gesagt hat "Wer Portal 2 nicht gespielt hat ist kein richtiger Gamer!"


----------



## Enisra (7. Februar 2012)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Naja bei Gameone ist es eigentlich immer nur Simon der das "der PC ist tot" Statement raushaut, Budi wiederum sieht das als StarCraft Fan ganz anders. Simon mag es ganz einfach die Community mit seinen Aussagen aufzustacheln, was meinste was da im Forum los war nach dem er in einer Gameone-Folge gesagt hat "Wer Portal 2 nicht gespielt hat ist kein richtiger Gamer!"


 
Ach den Kommentarberreich kannst doch vergessen, siehe die Kommentare von so ein paar Kellerkindern bei Neverdead
Aber das ist ja nicht nur Simon, wobei der echt die schlechtesten drauf hat, das sind auch andere, siehe den Trine 2 Beitrag
Wobei aber immerhin Simon auch eines der wenigen noch Sinnvollen Argumente gegen PCs genannt hat, das er seinen Rechner nicht vollmüllen will, da als es um Minecraaft ging, ich glaub beim 2011-Rückblickscast

Und naja, Portal, da hatter nicht ganz unrecht, das ist halt so ein Spiel das so man wirklich als Instant-Classic bezeichnen kann, das werden Leute auch noch in 10 Jahre immer wieder gerne spielen


----------



## hifumi (7. Februar 2012)

Ach es gibt so viele PC exklusive Spiele wenn man nur mal über den Tellerrand der großen Publisher schaut.
Für den PC darf eben jeder entwickeln, und brauch nicht erst wie bei Xblive (oder wie man das abkürzt) eine Lizenz von Microsoft.

Aber es ist auch schwer die guten Sachen rauszufilten. Habe mal eine Weile irgendeine Indiegame Seite verfolgt, aber nach dem 30sten Pixelmännchen Jump n Run hab ich dann aufgegeben die Perlen da zu suchen. Gibt es aber definitiv. Man wird blos meist nicht mit der Nase drauf gestoßen.

z.B. hier: Overgrowth Alpha 167 changes - Wolfire Games - YouTube Das Animationssystem von diesem Spiel ist einfach klasse, und die Art wie die Kämpfe mit der Ragdoll Physik verwoben sind ist ebenfalls ziemlich einzigartig.

Ein anderes Spiel das mich noch interessiert ist Starfarer, so eine Mischung aus Star Control 2 mit ein paar Strategieelementen, und wenn es fertig ist wohl auch noch etwas Privateer. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3v4gsll5Pck

Ein anderes Spiel das letztens erschienen ist ist Dustforce, auch PC only, selbst wenn es sehr nach Konsolenspiel aussieht: Dustforce - Debut Trailer - YouTube 

Hawken erscheint ja auch bald...
kA, sind auch nur die Spiele die mir auf Anhieb einfallen und auch nicht unbedingt mit der Erscheinungsdatum 2012 oder 2013.


----------



## BaronSengir187 (7. Februar 2012)

Jedesmal wenn ich lese das Neverwinter ursprünglich ein Solospiel werden sollte muss ich weinen....Warum denn der Onlinemist.. Ein neues Neverwinter wäre so großartig.


----------



## Rising-Evil (7. Februar 2012)

Gähn ,
hier werden ja nur Strategie-Titel, Rollenspiele + Free2Play-Titel aufgelistet
Die sind ja mal sowas von überhaupt nicht mein Genre !
Schade eigentlich , denn ich würde zu gerne die Gesichter von zig Konsoleros sehen wenn ein richtig geiles Spiel alá GTA oder Max Payne mal nicht für die ****** Konsolen rauskommt !


----------



## hifumi (7. Februar 2012)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Schade eigentlich , denn ich würde zu gerne die Gesichter von zig Konsoleros sehen wenn ein richtig geiles Spiel alá GTA oder Max Payne mal nicht für die ****** Konsolen rauskommt !


 
Alles was auf Massentauglichkeit getrimmt ist, wird mit ziemlicher Sicherheit auch für die Konsolen heraus kommen. Es sei denn es ist so ein Spielprinzip das sich eben absolut nicht mit dem Controller verträgt, wie z.B. Starcraft.


----------



## Enisra (7. Februar 2012)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Schade eigentlich , denn ich würde zu gerne die Gesichter von zig Konsoleros sehen wenn ein richtig geiles Spiel alá GTA oder Max Payne mal nicht für die ****** Konsolen rauskommt !



Hat das bei Crysis die Groß gejuckt?
 ich mein, es kommt Jetzt raus, nach wie vielen Jahren?


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Februar 2012)

Da fehlen aber noch jede Menge Spiele:

Wargame
X Rebirth
C.A.R.S.
Grim Dawn
Legend of Grimrock
The Secret World
Torchlight 2
Das Schwarze Auge: Satinavs Ketten
Chaos auf Deponia
Geheimakte 3
Jack Keane 2
Memento Mori 2
Men of War Condemned Heroes
Microsoft Flight


----------



## Moleny (7. Februar 2012)

Naja so super sind die PC-Exklusiven Titel jetzt auch nicht.
Irgendwie fehlts da an wirklich großartigen Singleplayer Blockbustern, wenn ich mir die Liste ansehe da haben wir MMOs, ein Addon zu einem MMO und dann sogar auch noch F2P MMOs .... alles nicht so der Burner (ok Guild Wars 2 wird bestimmt interessant). 
Diablo 3 wird sicher ein tolles Spiel aber das jetzt noch ernsthaft als PC-Exklusiv aufzulisten nach dem quasi sicher ist das Blizzard es auch auf die Konsolen bringen will.
Im Wesentlichen bleibts dann im Singleplayer-Bereich bei RTS-Games von denen SC2 die einzige wirklich große Nummer in Punkto Inszenierung ist.


----------



## Chriss8185 (7. Februar 2012)

lol pc ist bei mir nicht tot aber er meine ps3


----------



## MisterSmith (7. Februar 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Da fehlen aber noch jede Menge Spiele:
> Torchlight 2


 Seit wann kommt Torchlight 2 nicht mehr für Konsole?
Torchlight 2 (Release 25. Oktober 2011)


----------



## DerBloP (7. Februar 2012)

die ganzen Flug und Renn Simulatoren fehlen !


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Februar 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Seit wann kommt Torchlight 2 nicht mehr für Konsole?
> Torchlight 2 (Release 25. Oktober 2011)


 
Achso wußte ich nicht, dass das auch für die Xbox kommt, weil ich überall immer nur von PC gelesen hab. Gut, dann gehört das nicht dazu


----------



## MisterSmith (7. Februar 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Achso wußte ich nicht, dass das auch für die Xbox kommt, weil ich überall immer nur von PC gelesen hab. Gut, dann gehört das nicht dazu


 Das liegt möglicherweise daran, weil es als erstes für PC erscheinen wird. Aber der erste Teil kam dann später auch für die Xbox. Obwohl ich in dem von mir verlinkten Thread jetzt erst gelesen hatte, dass es Probleme mit dem begrenzten Speicher bei der Xbox gibt.
Denke aber doch das Torchlight 2 auf der Konsole veröffentlicht wird.


----------



## tommy1977 (7. Februar 2012)

Wie auch immer...ständig das gleiche Spiel: PC wird tot geredet und spätestens 1 Jahr nach der neuen Konsolen-Generation zeigt man den Stubenhocker-Kisten, wo der Hammer in Sachen Grafik und Gameplay hängt. Und DAS ist der große Vorteil des PCs...man kann schöner aussehen bei besserem Gameplay. Aber sonnt euch ruhig auf eurer Couch und verkrampft mit eurem Pseudo-M/T. Für Shooter und Strategie sind nach wie vor M/T und ein vernünftiger Schreibtisch Pflicht. Und kommt mir bitte nicht mit irgendwelchen waghalsigen Konstruktionen, welche das Wohnzimmer untauglich für den kurzfristigen Empfang von Besuch machen.


----------



## cryer (7. Februar 2012)

Der PC kann gar nicht tot sein, da auch viele Multiplattformtitel für den PC erscheinen.
Sicherlich ist es schön, dass es "PC only" geben wird, aber wenn man über den Tellerrand schauen kann, dann sollte diese unsägliche Diskussion eigentlich schon länger tot sein, als es der PC als Spieleplattform jemals sein wird.

Es ist eigentlich bedauerlich, dass man mit solchen News eine Diskussion anheizt, die dann ihre Substanz verliert, sobald pcgames wieder einmal Werbung für ein Konsolenspiel macht


----------



## VideoGameFan (8. Februar 2012)

Das der PC als Spieleplattform ausstirbt kann man zwar nicht sagen.
Aber leider Gottes ist es eine Tatsache das es viel bessere "only Konsolen Titelel" gibt, und davon nicht wenige.
Ich zb. wünsche mir immer noch Red Dead Redemption für den PC oder mal so ein geniales Rennspiel  a la Forza oder GT. (Bin die NFS schei.... am PC langsam satt.)


----------



## Rabowke (8. Februar 2012)

tommy1977 schrieb:


> Wie auch immer...ständig das gleiche Spiel: PC wird tot geredet und spätestens 1 Jahr nach der neuen Konsolen-Generation zeigt man den Stubenhocker-Kisten, wo der Hammer in Sachen Grafik und Gameplay hängt. Und DAS ist der große Vorteil des PCs...man kann schöner aussehen bei besserem Gameplay. Aber sonnt euch ruhig auf eurer Couch und verkrampft mit eurem Pseudo-M/T. Für Shooter und Strategie sind nach wie vor M/T und ein vernünftiger Schreibtisch Pflicht. Und kommt mir bitte nicht mit irgendwelchen waghalsigen Konstruktionen, welche das Wohnzimmer untauglich für den kurzfristigen Empfang von Besuch machen.


... du scheinst mir ja den kompletten Durchblick zu haben. 

Es mag ja sein, dass Konsolen nie auf dem technischen Stand wie aktuelle PCs sein werden, allerdings habe ich bislang die 360 Spiele als deutlich bugfreier 'kennengelernt'. Fairerweise muss ich aber sagen, dass ich auch mit PC Spielen so gut wie keine Probleme habe ... was man allerdings so von anderen Usern hier liest, nicht schön.

Übrigens ist der PC nun nicht wirklich ein Garant für 'Hammer Gameplay', Grafik mag sein. Wer allerdings mit Bernsteinfarben bzw. CGA groß geworden ist, der legt auf Grafik nicht den größten Wert.

Über Jahre hinweg wurde ich auf Konsolen mit tollen Rennspielen versorgt, solche Spiele hast du lange mit der Lupe suchen müssen.
Selbst heute fehlt es an Spielen wie PGR oder Forza auf dem PC.

Dein "Argument" mit der Steuerung ist merkwürdig ... ein "Konsolero" sieht ein Gamepad nicht als M/T Ersatz, weder pseudo noch ernsthaft. Es ist eben eine Gewöhnungssache und selbst ich, der über Jahrzehnte max. einen Joystick ( Wing Commander, X-Wing anyone? ) besaß, musste ein paar Stunden investieren. Jetzt möchte ich mein Gamepad nicht mehr missen, sei es Rennspiele oder eben Actionadventures, dazu zähle ich auch mal Batman.

Selbst RTS lassen sich gut spielen, dass ist alles eine Frage der Umsetzung. Halo Wars z.B. war toll, ging gut und fluffig von der Hand. Hier merkte man halt, dass das Spiel zu 100% auf Konsolen angepasst, optimiert und entwickelt wurde.

Ein RTS mit PC Interface auf Konsole zu bringen wird nicht funktionieren ... das liegt aber nicht am Gamepad, sondern am Design.
Was z.B. ohne Probleme umsetzbar wäre, sind Spiele wie CoH oder DoW! Gescheite Pausenfunktion und schon kann der Spass losgehen.

Das ist jetzt viel Text und ich bezweifel ehrlichgesagt ob du diesen überhaupt lesen wirst.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Februar 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Über Jahre hinweg wurde ich auf Konsolen mit tollen Rennspielen versorgt, solche Spiele hast du lange mit der Lupe suchen müssen.
> Selbst heute fehlt es an Spielen wie PGR oder Forza auf dem PC.


 
Die Aussage, dass es keine tollen Racer für PC gibt, ist SO nicht richtig. Sieht man von Konsolen-Only-Titeln wie die von dir Genannten ab, ist für den Heimrechner doch genug zu bekommen. Von Fun-, Arcarde- bis Realismus-Racern ist alles vertreten (NFS, Dirt, Trackmania, Test Drive, ...). Einzig F1-Simulationen waren lange Zeit Mangelware, aber das betraf ja alle Systeme.

Nebenbei:
Aufbaustrategie-Spiele für Konsolen kannst ebenfalls mit der Lupe suchen. Das wäre auch einfach unspielbar, sich per Gamepad durch die Statistiken zu bewegen. Darum findet man auch kein "Siedler", "Anno" oder Schlag-mich-tot auf Microsofts/Sonys Daddelkiste.

RTS bekommen zwar gelegentlich auch einen Konsolen-Port (siehe C&C), aber angesichts der schlechten Verkaufszahlen dieser Ports müsste man wieder hinterfragen, ob sich dieser Schritt überhaupt gelohnt hat. Kann ich mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen, denn RTS-Spiele sind nach wie vor eine PC-Domäne. 

Und wenn von Adventures die Rede ist, verliert die Konsole haushoch. Da sollte man sich nichts vormachen.

Fazit:
Je nach Genre ist der PC oder die Konsole das favorisierende System. Und darum wird keines von beiden aussterben, es sei denn irgendwann fusionieren beide Techniken zu einer Einheit.


----------



## Rabowke (8. Februar 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die Aussage, dass es keine tollen Racer für PC gibt, ist SO nicht richtig. Sieht man von Konsolen-Only-Titeln wie die von dir Genannten ab, ist für den Heimrechner doch genug zu bekommen. Von Fun-, Arcarde- bis Realismus-Racern ist alles vertreten (NFS, Dirt, Trackmania, Test Drive, ...). Einzig F1-Simulationen waren lange Zeit Mangelware, aber das betraf ja alle Systeme.


Also ... neeee. 

Erstens sprach ich nicht ohne Grund von "solche Rennspiele", nicht Rennspiele im Allgemeinen. Ich sprach übrigens definitiv nicht von Plattformtitel wie eben TDU, NFS, Dirt, sondern von den reinen exklusiven Titel.

Ein PGR3, PGR4, Forza 2, Forza 3 und nun Forza 4 suchte damals und heute auf dem PC nach seines Gleichen. Schau dir einfach mal nur die Screenshots von PGR3 aus der damaligen Zeit an und vergleich diese mit Rennspiele für den PC.

Natürlich muss man solche Spiele mögen ... darum *solche*. 



> Nebenbei:
> Aufbaustrategie-Spiele für Konsolen kannst ebenfalls mit der Lupe suchen. Das wäre auch einfach unspielbar, sich per Gamepad durch die Statistiken zu bewegen. Darum findet man auch kein "Siedler", "Anno" oder Schlag-mich-tot auf Microsofts/Sonys Daddelkiste.


Richtig, aber irgendwie machst du hier den gleichen Fehler wie soviele Spieler: du argumentierst entweder oder.
Ich hab seit 2006 eine 360 und immer einen mehr als potenten PC für Spiele, trotzdem hab ich eine zeitlang mehr auf meiner Konsole gezockt. Die Spiele haben mich einfach mehr angesprochen.



> RTS bekommen zwar gelegentlich auch einen Konsolen-Port (siehe C&C), aber angesichts der schlechten Verkaufszahlen dieser Ports müsste man wieder hinterfragen, ob sich dieser Schritt überhaupt gelohnt hat. Kann ich mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen, denn RTS-Spiele sind nach wie vor eine PC-Domäne.


Also um erstmal bei meinem Beispiel zu bleiben: Halo Wars war ja 360 exklusiv, logisch Halo, und hat sich bis dato über 2Mio. verkauft.
Für ein reinrassiges RTS, was wie bereits oben erwähnt wirklich gut war, nicht schlecht.

Bei C&C hast du vollkommen recht, das war ein ziemlicher schlechter *Port*, die Steuerung war furchtbar und hat sich weit unter 1Mio. verkauft ( für die 360 ).

Nur es geht eben anders, nur sind hier die Entwickler gefragt ...



> Und wenn von Adventures die Rede ist, verliert die Konsole haushoch. Da sollte man sich nichts vormachen.


Also meine Adventurezeit ist lange vorbei ... ich bin mit Police Quest, Space Quest und natürlichen allen anderen Sierra bzw. LA Adventures groß geworden, aktuelle Adventures können mich nicht begeistern.

Schöner Vertreter war übrigens LA Noir: spielte sich nach den ersten Mission wie ein typisches Police Quest. 



> Fazit:
> Je nach Genre ist der PC oder die Konsole das favorisierende System. Und darum wird keines von beiden aussterben, es sei denn irgendwann fusionieren beide Techniken zu einer Einheit.


Siehe oben ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Februar 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Also ... neeee.
> 
> Erstens sprach ich nicht ohne Grund von "solche Rennspiele", nicht Rennspiele im Allgemeinen. Ich sprach übrigens definitiv nicht von Plattformtitel wie eben TDU, NFS, Dirt, sondern von den reinen exklusiven Titel.
> 
> Ein PGR3, PGR4, Forza 2, Forza 3 und nun Forza 4 suchte damals und heute auf dem PC nach seines Gleichen. Schau dir einfach mal nur die Screenshots von PGR3 aus der damaligen Zeit an und vergleich diese mit Rennspiele für den PC.


 
Okay, habe deine Aussage missgedeutet. Ironischerweise sind aber gerade nur diese Racer richtige Konsolen-Grafikbomben, alles andere schreckt mit so schwacher Textur-Auflösung und reduzierten Effekten (siehe Crysis, Rage oder gar Batman: AC) eher ab und macht dem PC keine echte Konkurrenz.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Also um erstmal bei meinem Beispiel zu bleiben: Halo Wars war ja 360 exklusiv, logisch Halo, und hat sich bis dato über 2Mio. verkauft.
> Für ein reinrassiges RTS, was wie bereits oben erwähnt wirklich gut war, nicht schlecht.


 
Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. 



Rabowke schrieb:


> Also meine Adventurezeit ist lange vorbei ... ich bin mit Police Quest, Space Quest und natürlichen allen anderen Sierra bzw. LA Adventures groß geworden, aktuelle Adventures können mich nicht begeistern.
> 
> Schöner Vertreter war übrigens LA Noir: spielte sich nach den ersten Mission wie ein typisches Police Quest


 
Dass Adventures dich nicht ansprechen, ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass sie auf Konsolen Mangelware sind. LA Noir ist ein schöner Titel, ohne Frage, aber kein Adventure im klassischen Sinne.
Dennoch würdige ich die Versuche der Entwickler, auf den Konsolen ansatzweise Adventure-ähnliche Kost umzusetzen. Sonst hätte es ja kein Fahrenheit oder Heavy Rain gegeben. Ob sich der Trend weiter ausbaut, ist wieder eine andere Frage. Persönlich sehe ich die Zukunft diesbezüglich eher verhalten, weil die Entwickler / Publisher mehr auf hohe Verkaufszahlen hoffen und eben nur Spiele auf den Markt schmeissen, die diese Erwartung erfüllen. Und das sind - neben Egoshootern - eben Rennspiele ! Populäre Franchise-Marken zähle ich hierbei nicht mit, weil diese meist multiplatform-übergreifend vertrieben werden (GTA, Assassins Creed, usw.).

Diese Einseitigkeit macht für mich auch DESHALB eine Konsole hinten und vorne unattraktiv. Liegt aber auch hauptsächlich daran, weil ich FPS auf Konsole als Grauen sehe und Rennspiele mich schon lange nicht mehr interessieren (abgesehen von Trackmania). Und was dann noch an Genren und Titeln übrig bleibt, bekomme ich zu 99% für den PC. Ergo lohnt sich die Investition in eine Brotkiste für mich gar nicht,


----------



## Bonkic (8. Februar 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dass Adventures dich nicht ansprechen, ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass sie auf Konsolen Mangelware sind. LA Noir ist ein schöner Titel, ohne Frage, aber kein Adventure im klassischen Sinne.
> Dennoch würdige ich die Versuche der Entwickler, auf den Konsolen ansatzweise Adventure-ähnliche Kost umzusetzen. Sonst hätte es ja kein Fahrenheit oder Heavy Rain gegeben. Ob sich der Trend weiter ausbaut, ist wieder eine andere Frage. Persönlich sehe ich die Zukunft diesbezüglich eher verhalten.


 
klassische grafik-adventures sind ein nische.
geschätzte 90% aller genre-vertreter kommen aus deutschland und werden von kleinen studios entwickelt.
warum? in erster linie, weil sie billig sind.
konsolen-entwicklung kostet geld, die einstiegshürden sind viel höher.
das ist in erster linie der grund, weshalb das genre auf konsolen kaum präsent ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Februar 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> klassische grafik-adventures sind ein nische.
> geschätzte 90% aller genre-vertreter kommen aus deutschland und werden von kleinen studios entwickelt.
> warum? in erster linie, weil sie billig sind.
> konsolen-entwicklung kostet geld, die einstiegshürden sind viel höher.
> das ist in erster linie der grund, weshalb das genre auf konsolen kaum präsent ist.


 
Wie kommst du darauf, dass Adventures billig sind ?!
Die Produktion von Adventures kostet ebenfalls Geld - gar nicht mal wenig-, und der Risikofaktor bezüglich der Umsatzzahlen ist beträchtlich höher als bei einer FPS-Marke, die sich quasi automatisch verkauft. Jedes Adventure ist ein Risiko-Geschäft, aber seit dem Release von "Runaway" im Jahre 2003 hat sich gezeigt, dass die Zielgruppe nach wie vor existiert und dass diese mit jedem Jahr weiter wächst. Sonst hätten sich Daedalic, Pendulo Studios oder Animation Arts nicht über diese Zeit so gut und stabil halten können.

Der Grund ist doch eher der: Adventures sind auf der Konsole nicht machbar, denn wer spielt ein Point & Click-Adventure mit dem Gamepad ? Erste Versuche mit "Grim Fandango" (das sogar ein PC-Titel ist) sind nicht ohne Grund gescheitert, seitdem wagt auch niemand mehr dieses Bedienungsgemurkse.

Also nix Nische ! Wenn ich mir die Anzahl an Titeln ansehe, die ich über die letzten paar Jahre angesammelt habe, hat sich das Genre wieder zu einer sich gut behauptenden Sparte entwickelt.


----------



## Bonkic (8. Februar 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Also nix Nische !


 
wenn du meinst.
von meiner seite ist alles dazu gesagt.


----------



## Rabowke (8. Februar 2012)

Ich glaub du hast den 'tieferen' Sinn von Bonkics Aussage nicht ganz verstanden.
Natürlich sind Adventures, gemessen an den VKZ sowie VKZ anderer Spiele, ein Nischenprodukt. Das die Entwicklung Geld kostet, mag niemand bezweifeln, aber wir sind uns doch wohl einig das die Entwicklung eines Spiels wie z.B. GTA, AC etc.pp. deutlich mehr kosten wird als z.B. Edna bricht aus.

Das sich die Studios halten können ist klar: die Entwicklungskosten eines, wieder Beispiel oben, Edna bricht aus dürften nur ein Bruchteil dessen betragen, was ein Tripple A Multiplattformtitel kostet. 

Übrigens glaube (!) ich, dass Adventures bald auf mobilen Geräten, z.B. iPad und Co. ihre Plattform finden werden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Februar 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich glaub du hast den 'tieferen' Sinn von Bonkics Aussage nicht ganz verstanden.
> Natürlich sind Adventures, gemessen an den VKZ sowie VKZ anderer Spiele, ein Nischenprodukt. Das die Entwicklung Geld kostet, mag niemand bezweifeln, aber wir sind uns doch wohl einig das die Entwicklung eines Spiels wie z.B. GTA, AC etc.pp. deutlich mehr kosten wird als z.B. Edna bricht aus.
> 
> Das sich die Studios halten können ist klar: die Entwicklungskosten eines, wieder Beispiel oben, Edna bricht aus dürften nur ein Bruchteil dessen betragen, was ein Tripple A Multiplattformtitel kostet.
> ...


 
Der Begriff "Nischenprodukte" ist zu pauschal. Interaktive Filme, Flug- und andere Simulatoren, klassische Jump'n Runs oder Manager-Spiele vom Schlage "Fussball-Manager" o.ä. gehören sicherlich dazu, aber Adventures ?!
Adventures gibt es schon viel zu lange (> 30 Jahre), sind zu popolär und an sich zu mainstream, als dass man sie als Solchen bezeichnen könnte. Die Genre-Konkurrenz ist auch nicht (mehr) gering, und die Verkaufszahlen sind sicherlich nicht mit denen eines Call of Rotz gleichzusetzen. Der Erfolg spricht dennoch für sich, und die Anzahl der Releases ist auch gewachsen. 

Gefühlt kommt in jüngster Zeit fast mindestens ein Adventures im Monat raus. Für ein Nischenprodukt zu häufig.

Zum Thema "Mobil-Adventures":

Als Parallel-Platform ? Klar, bestimmt. Ich glaube (!!!) allerdings, dass das Genre den Desktop-PC auch dann nicht verlassen wird. Dort fühlt es sich seit gefühlten Ewigkeiten wohl, wächs und gedeiht (wieder). 

P.S. Wenn ich so darüber nachdenke, haben sich eher manche Sportspiele zu Nischenprodukten entwickelt. Basketball, Eishockey, Golf... Hier herrscht doch seit längerem eine deutliche Flaute.


----------



## keihigh (8. Februar 2012)

Wie kommt man auf solch eine Aussage??DIe XBOX 360 sowie die PS3 haben so eine erfolg gehabt weil die Technologie damals mit nem High end rechner für ca 3000-4000 ecken vergleichbar war-heut hat fast jeder 2. nen 4 core und die Grafik karten sind auch für 100-200 euro so gut das sie aussreichen für all die neuen games.
Deshalb wollte MS auch keine BOX mehr basteln-FAKT!! Jetzt wird es nur gebaut um Konkurenzfähig auf diesem markt zu bleiben, man überläßt keinen Marktanteil an die Konkurenten. DIe zukunft gehört den PC´s aber mit geschichten wie XBOXLIVE haben die großen ein viel größere Macht dir ein Net zu Presentieren wie sie es wollen, informationen die ausgewählt werden.Keine freiheit. Deshalb....jetzt wollen sie das ja auch bei WIN 8 so machen, ende des freien www ab mai 2012 ACTA!!


----------



## HMCpretender (8. Februar 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Der Grund ist doch eher der: Adventures sind auf der Konsole nicht machbar, denn wer spielt ein Point & Click-Adventure mit dem Gamepad ?


 
Das gleiche kann man über Shooter sagen, trotzdem tun sich das genug Leute an...
Man kann wohl sagen: ein Markt für Adventures ist definitiv vorhanden aber es ist eben nicht der große Mainstream wo die Millionen gescheffelt werden. Und das ist durchaus ganz gut so...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Februar 2012)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> Das gleiche kann man über Shooter sagen, trotzdem tun sich das genug Leute an...
> Man kann wohl sagen: ein Markt für Adventures ist definitiv vorhanden aber es ist eben nicht der große Mainstream wo die Millionen geschaffelt werden. Und das ist durchaus ganz gut so...


 
Dass Shooter auf Konsolen irgendwie spielbar sind mag durchaus sein, es ist aber nicht mit dem Spielgefühl der Tastatur/Maus-Kombie gleichzusetzen. Vor allen nicht, wenn Konsolen-Shooter Auto-Aim mitliefern, was mich quasi an Stützräder fürs Fahrrad erinnert 

Mit der Bemerkung zu Adventures hast du recht, ein Multi-Millionengeschäft sind Adventures nicht (und waren es auch nie), aber man macht dennoch Gewinn damit (und der Spieler hat Freunde daran). Darum blüht das totgeglaubte Genre auch seit vielen ja wieder.


----------



## Bonkic (21. Februar 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Der Begriff "Nischenprodukte" ist zu pauschal. Interaktive Filme, Flug- und andere Simulatoren, klassische Jump'n Runs oder Manager-Spiele vom Schlage "Fussball-Manager" o.ä. gehören sicherlich dazu, aber Adventures ?!
> Adventures gibt es schon viel zu lange (> 30 Jahre), sind zu popolär und an sich zu mainstream, als dass man sie als Solchen bezeichnen könnte.


 
zum thema adventures = nischenprodukt -> Adventure-Treff • Thema anzeigen - Das Schwarze Auge: Satinavs Ketten (Daedalic)


----------



## grinch66 (22. Februar 2012)

PC ist trotzdem tot. Auf Konsole sind die meisten Spiele erfolgreicher. Ich bin mittlerweile auch soweit im Zweifel Multitiel immer für die Xbox zu kaufen da hier weniger Probleme auftreten. Auf dem PC ist es leider in letzter Zeit immer häufiger der Fall das das Spiel rum zickt oder nicht Rund läuft (Performance etc.) 
Mit Konsole kann ich mir eher sicher sein das es einfach läuft und die Nachteile (von wegen schlechtere Grafik usw.) sind vernachlässigbar, denn Grafik ist nicht gleich Spielspaß


----------



## Polmage (22. Februar 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Über Jahre hinweg wurde ich auf Konsolen mit tollen Rennspielen versorgt, solche Spiele hast du lange mit der Lupe suchen müssen.
> Selbst heute fehlt es an Spielen wie PGR oder Forza auf dem PC.


 
Naja, soviele sinds aber auf den Konsolen auch nicht. Mal abgesehen von  PGR,Forza und Gran Tourismo: Was kam denn großartiges? Mir fällt höchstens noch ein Motorstorm ein, oder Mario Kart. Somit hat jede Konsole vll. 2 exclusive gute Rennspiele bekommen. Wow.
Race Driver, Dirt 1 (die anderen sind nicht mehr mein Geschmack), Shift, NFS. Sind alles ähnlich gute spiele, die überall erschienen sind. Gibts halt nur nicht den rießen Fuhrpark.

Das einzige bei dem ich den Konsolen nachweine ist SSX sowie die Party-Spiele/Koop-Spiele/Splitscreens, aber das gibts ja auch kaum noch.


----------



## billy336 (22. Februar 2012)

ne, tot ist der pc nicht, aber ungerechtfertigterweise völlig vernachlässigt. wenn ich bedenke wie viele games schludrig erst monate versetzt für pc erscheinen...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Februar 2012)

Trotzdem könnte ich nie über meinen eigenen Schatten springen und eine Konsole bzw. die Spiele dafür bevorzugen. Allein der Vollpreis der Spiele erschreckt mich immerzu und erinnert mich daran, warum ich überhaupt überzeugter PCler geworden bin.


----------



## Minkh17 (22. Februar 2012)

"Ganz sicher PC-exklusiv kommen darüber hinaus heißerwartete Spiele wie Command & Conquer: Generals 2, Dota 2, Guild Wars 2 und mehr. "

Guild Wars 2 kommt ebenfalls für Konsolen. Gab erst vor ein paar Tagen ein offizielles Statement dazu.


----------



## MrFloppy77 (22. Februar 2012)

Die ganzen Leute die den PC immer totreden wollen, sollen dann gefälligst auch ihre matschigen Griffel vom PC-Games-Markt lassen und ihre halbfertigen Konsolenportierungen gar nicht erst releasen. Es wird andere geben, welche diese Lücke füllen. 

Ich werd mir zum zocken jedenfalls keine Konsole zulegen. 

Der PC ist tot? Lang lebe der PC!


----------



## Bl00dy3y3 (22. Februar 2012)

Tot wird der PC nie als Spieleplattform sein, er muss nur in manchen Genres den Großteil der Spieler an die Konsole abgeben.
Aber Simulationen, Strategiespiele und Adventures werden stets auf dem PC heimisch sein und bei dem Rest gibt es ein Kopf-an-Kopf Rennen wo zuweile die Konsole in Führung liegt.
Achja und die mmorpg darf man natürlich nicht vergessen, da kommt ja auch genug Kohle rein, das sie schon fast alleine dafür sorgen das der PC stets neh Healpotion bekommt.


----------



## maxilink (22. Februar 2012)

es hat schon ewig niemand mehr behauptet dass der pc tot wäre.....nur mit überschriften wie dieser hält man das thema am leben -.-


----------



## Svatlas (22. Februar 2012)

Versucht mal ne Konsole auf Ultra Settings zustellen  Danach kann man sie, wenn es hoch kommt, nur noch als Kaffemaschine benutzen!


----------



## grinch66 (22. Februar 2012)

Svatlas schrieb:


> Versucht mal ne Konsole auf Ultra Settings zustellen  Danach kann man sie, wenn es hoch kommt, nur noch als Kaffemaschine benutzen!


 
weil grafik ja auch so wichtig ist
NOT


----------



## kornhill (22. Februar 2012)

Bevor ich auf den Link geklickt habe, habe ich mir noch gedacht. "Schade, in dieser Liste kann Legend of Grimrock ja garnicht drin sein." Weil es ja für IOS (Ipad) angekündigt ist, und somit ist es nicht PC Exklusiv. (Grimrock ist mein meist erwartetes Spiel 2012. Kann mir nicht helfen da spielt meine Jugend zu stark mit rein.)

--> facepalm, facepalm, facepalm ....

... aber egal. Ich sehe es als Werung für mein GotY 2012....


----------



## IlllIIlllI (22. Februar 2012)

dota 2 wird ja auch nur n 20€ titel oder?


----------



## yRG7oned (22. Februar 2012)

grinch66 schrieb:


> weil grafik ja auch so wichtig ist
> NOT


 
Naja der Unterschied ist, man kann es sich aus suchen, entsprechender Geld Beutel voraus gesetzt.
Ich habe nen Mittle Klasse Gaming PC, ich kann BF 3 auf Ultra flüssig spielen, was aber bei 30-60 fps sich nicht gut anfühlt,
also stelle ich alles auf Low, und kann absolut Perfekt spielen, so wie ich es möchte.
Ist vielleicht etwas radikal, ich könnte auch auf Hoch oder Mittel stellen, aber mich stört es nicht und das Spiel läuft einfach super so.

Im SP wenn ich ihn den spielen würde ^^, würde ich natürlich Ultra Settings nehmen, weil es einfach einen guten Teil der Atmo aus macht.
Bei Consolen musst du immer hoffen, das der Hersteller das Optimum raus geholt hat zwischen Grafik und fps, nen Shooter mit 30 fps geht einfach garnicht.


----------



## billy336 (22. Februar 2012)

die liste der pc-exklusiv games wird auch immer lächerlicher. früher gab es noch große kracher wie battlefield, crysis, far cry, diablo, witcher, sims (war auch eine zeit pc-exklusiv) und viele große spiele mehr. heute sind es fast nur noch indie titel oder nichtssagende die pc-exklusiv erscheinen. ich als NUR pcler habe mich inzwischen damit abgefunden, dass ich benachteiligt werde mit längeren wartezeiten, beschissenen umsetzungen, aber wenn ich dann nette videos von gigantischen oblivion mods oder bezaubernde texturen in crysis 2 zeige und nach monaten immer noch meine freude an den games dank der großartigen mod-community habe, lach ich als letzter, wenn ich in den foren die glubschaugen der konsoleros quasi spüren kann und kommis lese wie: "ey, gibts die auch für xbox?"


----------



## Minkh17 (22. Februar 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> dota 2 wird ja auch nur n 20€ titel oder?


 Free 2 Play mit Echtgeldshop wie League of Legends


----------



## Minkh17 (22. Februar 2012)

grinch66 schrieb:


> weil grafik ja auch so wichtig ist
> NOT


 
Wieso spielste dann nich mit dem snes / gameboy / ps1? Gibt viele Spiele die extrem gut sind.


----------



## Minkh17 (22. Februar 2012)

Diablo 3 und Guild Wars 2 kommen auch für Konsolen raus, letzteres wurde gerade erst offiziell bestätigt und über ersteres kann sich jeder selbst denken dass es irgendwann kommt


Exklusiv Kracher hat der PC schon lange nicht mehr (außer ein paar RTS und MMOs, Wayne)


----------



## grinch66 (22. Februar 2012)

Minkh17 schrieb:


> Wieso spielste dann nich mit dem snes / gameboy / ps1? Gibt viele Spiele die extrem gut sind.


 
da hast du recht und letztens hab ich bei meinem Schwager auch Mario Kart aufm SNES gezockt, sau geil.
Spielspaß definiert sich bei mir schon lange nicht mehr durch gute Grafik, aber ich will natürlich schon zeitgemäße Grafik, aber das bieten alle Platformen aktuell, vorausgesetzt die Entwickler machen ihr Arbeit richtig. 
Ich hol mir nur noch Games für den PC wenn es dort Vorteile gibt, wie zb BF3.


----------



## Krampfkeks (22. Februar 2012)

Minkh17 schrieb:


> Wieso spielste dann nich mit dem snes / gameboy / ps1? Gibt viele Spiele die extrem gut sind.


 Ich spiel z.Zt. wieder FF7 (auf der ps3, ohne die paar Grafikmods, die es auf pc gibt) durch, hab zuvor Rogue Galaxy (ps2) und aufm PC Jade Empire gespielt. Klar gibts Spiele wie Uncharted oder CoD die von Grafik und Inzenierung getragen werden. Aber Spielspaß hängt definitiv nicht davon  ab. Und "Klassiker" werden solche Spiele sehr schwer, da sie verdammt schnell altern. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das ich in 5 Jahren nochmal ein Uncharted rauskramen werd.


----------



## mimc1 (22. Februar 2012)

Achja die Psx


----------



## Prime85 (22. Februar 2012)

Der Screenshot zu Memento Mori 2 ist aber zu 100% aus dem 1. Teil. Zum Nachfolger gibt es aber auch schon schöne Screenshots.


----------



## Kratos333 (22. Februar 2012)

.. und 80% davon werden 70% Titel ...


----------



## Malifurion (22. Februar 2012)

Vielleicht solltet ihr die Aussage "[...]sicher ist, dass Diablo 3 im 2. Quartal erscheint." noch einmal überarbeiten


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (23. Februar 2012)

mimc1 schrieb:


> Achja die Psx


 

Meinst du damit die PS1? Es ist ein weitverbreiteter Irrtum, dass die nicht slim Variante PSX genannt wird, weil diese: PSX – Wikipedia schon so heißt 

*Klugscheißmodus aus*


----------



## IlllIIlllI (23. Februar 2012)

naja mit der nächsten generation wechsel ich auch auf konsole 
allein wegen den ganzen cheatern und so


----------



## Fischkop (23. Februar 2012)

Bei Battlefield 3 habe ich gerade mal einen Cheater gesehen in meiner Spielzeit und bei CSS ist auch relativ selten bei mir das ich mal einen Cheater sehe, eigentlich sogut wie nie, man muss sich eben nur seine Stamm-Server suchen wo regelmäßig Admins drauf sind dann sollte man auch keine Probleme mit Cheatern haben

Ehrlich gesagt ist es mir egal ob ein Spiel PC-Exklusiv wird oder nicht, ich habe alle Konsolen nur wird da sehr selten mal ein Spiel gekauft, meine Hauptplattform wird immer der PC bleiben weils mir da einfach mehr Spaß macht und sollte es irgendwann nur noch Konsolen-Gaming geben würde ich wahrscheinlich aufhören zu spielen, da mir einfach was fehlen würde

Übrigens könnte man noch Planetside 2 und Super MNC nennen, wird zwar 2 weitere F2Play Spiele, spiele seit einigen Tage die Closed Beta von Super MNC auf Steam und es macht sehr viel Spaß, verstehe auch manchmal nicht die Ablehnung von F2Play Spielen, solange man sich keine Vorteile erkaufen kann und es unfair wird finde ich sie garnicht mal so schlecht für zwischendurch, deswegen finde ichs auch gut das mittlerweile auf Steam auch immer mehr F2Play Spiele erscheinen


----------



## Bonkic (23. Februar 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Meinst du damit die PS1? Es ist ein weitverbreiteter Irrtum, dass die nicht slim Variante PSX genannt wird, weil diese: PSX – Wikipedia schon so heißt
> 
> *Klugscheißmodus aus*


 
der codename der playstation 1 war psx, deshlab wird sie auch heute manchmal noch so genannt. 
steht übrigens auch in deinem verlinkten wikipedia-artikel.

wenn schon klugscheißen, dann bitte richtig.


----------



## MaLic3 (23. Februar 2012)

Der PC ist tot. Lang lebe der PC! :d


----------

